# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  ACCA: Սերտիֆիկացիայի մասին

## Ֆրեյա

ACCA-ը սերտիֆիկացման ծրագիր է հաշվապահների համար: Այս ծրագրով սերտիֆիկատ ստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է հանձնել մի շարք քննություններ, ինչից հետո դուք դառնում եք սերտիֆիկացված մասնագետ: Սերիֆիկատը հարգի է աշխարհի համարյա թե բոլոր երկրներում:

Կան արդյոք հանձնողներ եւ ինչպիսի կարծիք ունեք? Գործատուների կողմից պահանջված են սերտիֆիկացիա անցած մասնագետները?

----------


## Leo Negri

Մի քանի տարի առաջ հանձնել եմ F2, F3-ը, բավականին հեշտ /իրանք ավելի շատ ներածական են/: F1-ը ԵՊՀ-ի տնտեսագիտական բակալավրիատի հաշվին ի սկզբանե հանձվածա համարվել: F4-ը տանուլ եմ տվել սեփական ծուլության ու էդ շրջանում կատաղի GMAT-ի պատրաստվելու պատճառով: Վերջին էրկու տարին MBA ստանալու հետ կապված ACCA հանձնելն դադարեցրել եմ:

Աուդիտորական, հաշվապահական, անալիտիկ ու նման բնույթի աշխատանքի ընդունվելուց ACCAի նույնիսկ սկզբնական կարգեր ունենալը հստակ առավելությունա: Ավելին, որոշ լուրջ գործատուներ իրանք են աշխատողներին ուղարկում ատեստավորվելու:

Barekendan յուզերին ձեն կտամ, ինքը ինձնից անհամեմատ շատ կարգերա հանձնել + աշխատումա անմիջականորեն առնչվող մասնագիտությամբ: Ժամանակ ունենա, ավելի մանրամասն կգրի:

----------


## Varzor

> Կան արդյոք հանձնողներ եւ ինչպիսի կարծիք ունեք? Գործատուների կողմից պահանջված են սերտիֆիկացիա անցած մասնագետները?


Իհարկե կան Հայաստանում այնպիսի ընկերություներ, որոնք ուշադրություն են դարձնում այդպիսին սերտիֆիկատներին, մանավանդ արտասահմանյան ֆիրմաները, կամ այդպիսի ոճ որդեգրած ընկերությունները:
Սակայն այդպիսիք դեռևս շատ քիչ են Հայաստանում և գործնականում չեն հանդիսանում աշխատանքային շուկա` հոն ամիսը մեկ հաշվապահ, ֆինանսական վիճակագիր կամ աուդիտոր չեն ընդունում: Բայց կան նույնիսկ ընկերութոյւններ, որոնց մոտ ACCA որոշ աստիճանի որակավորում ունենալը նույնիսկ պարտադիր պայման է:
Բայց...
Հաշվապահական հմտություններ ունեցող մարդկանց համար հայաստանյան հիմնական շուկան մանր ու միջին ձեռնարկություններն են, պետական ձեռնարկությունները, ինչպես նաև ԱՁ-ներին մատուցվող ծառայությունները: Կյանքի փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ երբեմն նույնիսկ մասնագիտական կրթությանը ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում: Ամենաշատ աշխատող ֆինանսիստներն ու հաշվապահները (միջին և մանր բիզնեսում) տեխնիկական կրթություն ունեցողներն են (կարճ ասած` պոլիտեխնիկցիք  :LOL: ) Մեր գործարարները կարորում են ոչ թե սերտիֆիկատները (մի մասը նույնիսկ չգիտի, թե դա ինչով են ուտում) այլ հաշվապահական հմտությունները, մի քանի հաշվապահություն և դրամարկղ վարելու (սև, սպիտակ, ավելի սև, վաբշե սև և այլն  :LOL: ) ունակությունները, հաշվապահական տրյուկների կիրառմանը, ինչպես նաև հաշվապահի անձնական կապերը` թե բարեկամական և թե գործնական:
Են կարգին անեկդոտներից մեկը կա, որ հաշվապահ են ընտրում: Այ դա իրականություն է:
Նույնիսկ ֆինանսական հիմնարկներում հաշվապահական ստորաբաժանումներում ընդունելություն կատարելու համար ավելի մեծ է ՀՀ ԿԲ կողմից լիցենզավորման պահանջը և պահանջարկը, քան միջազգային "հեղինակավոր" արտոնագրերինը: ՄԻջազգային հաշվապահությունը ՀՀ-ում այնքան էլ լավ չի աշխատում  :Smile: 
Այն ու ամենայնիվ չեմ կարծում, որ այդպես կմնա, գնալով գրագետ հաշվապահների կարիքը ավելի է զգացվում, մանավանդ որ սկսում են "դրսի" հետ աշխատել:
Այնպես որ, եթե մարդ ժամանակ, ֆինանսներ և ներվեր ունի որևէ արտոնագիր ձեռք բերելու համար, անկախ նրանից դա իր աշխատանքային թե ապագա մասնագիտությունն է, միևնույն է պետք է ձեռք բերի այդ արտոնագիրը (դիպլոմը, գիտելիքը և այլն  :Smile:  ): Կորած տեղ չի հաստատ  :Smile: 
Նույնիսկ գիտեմ արդեն բավականին հաջող տեղավորված և բազմամյա փորձ ու հմտություն ունեցող հաշվապահներ, որոնք դեռ նոր են ստացել կամ փորձում են ստանալ այդ արտոնագրերը:

----------


## Barekendan

Հանձնել եմ F1-ից P1 (առաջին 10 հատը) : 
Աշխատում եմ աուդիտորական ընկերությունում: Աշխատանքի ընթացքում պետք է գալիս F7,F8-ի և հարկերի (այսինքն F6-ի հայկական անալոգի) խորն իմացություն և ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մյուս քննություններից էլ է գիտելիք օգտագործվում: Մեր ընկերությունը հայկական ա ու աուդիտ ա անում հայկական ընկերությունների...
Հա մեկ էլ ACCA Certificate ստացողը բոլորի այդքան սիրելի Ֆիննախ-ի որակավորումը ավտոմատ կերպով ստանում է՝ ընդամենը դիմում տալուց հետո:

----------

Leo Negri (07.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Էնպիսի տպավորություն ստեղծեցիք, որ ACCA միայն հաշվապահների կամ աուդիտորների համար է: Մանավանդ F մոդուլները, որը պարունակում է հիմունքները, չի խանգարի ոչ մի մասնագետի: 
Հաշվապահների գործը բարդ է, էդ հեչ,  :Smile:  բայց բացի հաշվապահից էլի լիքը մասնագիտություններ կան տնտեսագիտական կրթություն ունեցողների համար:

Ուղղակի մնում է որոշել, թե կոնկրետ քեզ համար ինչքանով իմաստ ունի էդ քննությունները հանձնելը... 

Վերջերս մի քիչ ընկել է ACCA-ի հարկը, չնայած որ պահանջարկ ունի Հայաստանում: Արդեն նույնիսկ կազմակերպություններ կան, որ իրենց աշխտաողներից CIMA հանձնել են պահանջում:

Ուղղակի ԲՈՒՀերի ցածր մակարդակի պայմաններում ինչ-որ լրացուցիչ բան է պետք, որ ցույց տաս գործատուին, որ որոշակի պայմանների բավարարող մասնագետ ես:

----------

Barekendan (09.07.2011)

----------


## Barekendan

Եթե ACCA-ի պահանջարկը ընկել է, ինչու է՞ երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով աճում ACCA անդամների թիվը Հայաստանում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էնպիսի տպավորություն ստեղծեցիք, որ ACCA միայն հաշվապահների կամ աուդիտորների համար է: Մանավանդ F մոդուլները, որը պարունակում է հիմունքները, չի խանգարի ոչ մի մասնագետի:


Այդպես չէ: F մոդուլը պարունակումա էն, ինչ պետքա իմանա ցանկացած պրոֆեսիոնալ, մեծ ձեռնարկության մեջ աշխատող հաշվապահ/աուդիտոր, նամանավանդ բարձր պատասխանատվություն ունեցող, որոշում ընդունելու իրավունք ունեցող պաշտոնների վրա: Հաշվապահությունից ուղղակիորեն դուրս մոդուլները ստեղծված են հենց նման ժողովրդի համար, անուղղակի մշակված են հենց հաշվապահական ազգի համար /կառավարչական հաշվապահությունը ու աուդիտը ներառյալ/, ու որոշակի առումով միակողմանի են: 
Ասելա թե էդքան վճարել, որ ասենք ճռռալով հանձնել ֆինանսական մենեջմենթի F9-ը, ինչա թեմայից թեթև տեղյակ լինելու համար` է հենա ավելի էժան կարելիա ֆինանսների գիրք առնել կարդալ: Իսկ դե լուրջ MA կամ MBA ունեցող ֆինանսիստները թեմային ծանոթ են շատ ավելի բազմակողմանի, ACCA-ի ծածկած տիրույթից շատ ավելի շատ գիտեն, ու լուրջ ֆինանսական աշխատանքի համար ACCA-ը հեչ հերիք չի: Նույնը F4-նա` ցանկացած MBA կուրսի միջազգային օրենսդրության կուրսը շատ ավելի խորնա ու դժվար, քան միջազգային օրենքից հաշվապահ/աուդիտորների համար քաղվացք արած ACCA-ի նյութը: 
Ասելա թե ACCA ի International Law-ից հետո ասել, որ բազմակողմանի ծանոթ ես միջազգային բիզնես օրենսդրությանը, քիչմ ինքնավստահ կլինի:




> Ուղղակի մնում է որոշել, թե կոնկրետ քեզ համար ինչքանով իմաստ ունի էդ քննությունները հանձնելը...


Իմաստ ունի ACCA-ի ծածկած տիրույթում աշխատող մարդկանց համար, կամ մարդկանց համար, ում էդ տիրույթը զուտ թեորետիկ հետաքրքիրա` չնայած ուրիշ մասնագիտության: Մարքեթոլոգներին, ֆինանսիստներին, լոգիստիկներին, վաճառքի կամ IR/HR-ի ժողովրդին հազար տարի ACCA պետք չի:

Անձամբ ես ով գիտի սեփական հետաքրքրության համար վերսկսեմ հանձնել:

----------

Barekendan (09.07.2011), Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## Barekendan

> Էնպիսի տպավորություն ստեղծեցիք, որ ACCA միայն հաշվապահների կամ աուդիտորների համար է: Մանավանդ F մոդուլները, որը պարունակում է հիմունքները, չի խանգարի ոչ մի մասնագետի:


ACCA-ը միայն հաշվապահների ու աուդիտորների համար ա:  Եթե մանկավարժը հոգաբանություն ա սովորում , չի նշանակում, որ հոգեբան ա...

----------

Leo Negri (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե ACCA-ի պահանջարկը ընկել է, ինչու է՞ երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով աճում ACCA անդամների թիվը Հայաստանում:


Նույն սեղանիկների պատմությունն ա  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> ACCA-ը միայն հաշվապահների ու աուդիտորների համար ա:  Եթե մանկավարժը հոգաբանություն ա սովորում , չի նշանակում, որ հոգեբան ա...


հա մենակ սովորելը դեռ որակավորույմ չի, բայց հնարավորություն ա տալիս նոր մանագիտություն ձեռք բերել ու պրոֆիլ փոխել:

----------

